# Backyard Pump Track



## Horup (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm building a pump track in my backgarden and need some advice 

The area is 10 m long (about 24 feet) and 6 m wide. That gives me about 4 meters between the beginning and ending of the berms if i make the berms perfect half-circles. 
My idea is to make the berms exactly the same (radius a little less than 3 meters) and two rollers between. 

How do you think it will end up?
Do you have other ideas, like would it be an idea to make a roller in the middle of the berm?


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

How advanced are you in term of riding? 3m is a good general radius for a 180 for intermediate riders, but with 6m wide, you can most likely do 90-roller-roller-90 and create either a hearth-shaped form (which offer the advantage to have berm in both directions), or a triangle. Anyway, try to create a cross section where you can switch direction and keep riding. 

Berm in middle of berm usually works better for very long turns, with 5m+ radius.

6x10 is definitively tight, but you can create something pretty cool anyway.


----------



## Horup (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm no pro, but i guess my riding level is ok  Pumptracking is not my biggest skill but i hope to get better and use the techniques in DH an XC...
I think that two rollers is a bit too much considering the effective riding area will be smaller than 6 meters because of the sides on the berms, rollers etc.
The heart shaped form is definately a good idea - maybe on one of the long sides. There's a big tree that makes it really hard to make a cross section, but i will try. I'll try to make it so i can ride both ways, so I don't get to be a one way rider!
Thanks for the ideas


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Horup said:


> I'm building a pump track in my backgarden and need some advice
> 
> The area is 10 m long (about 24 feet) and 6 m wide. That gives me about 4 meters between the beginning and ending of the berms if i make the berms perfect half-circles.
> My idea is to make the berms exactly the same (radius a little less than 3 meters) and two rollers between.
> ...


Unfortunately, I think your area is too small.

The LeeLikesBikes.com "Welcome to Pump Track Nation" e-book pdf does have a drawing of a backyard track that is 26 feet long by 18 feet wide, with 7 foot radius half-circle ends. 2 rollers on each side. Does not look fun to ride though.

I think the minimum size for a fun pump track has at least 4 rollers on the long straights.
This is Joyride150.









I personally would build a half-pipe with lumber instead.

pump tracks

https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/dj-pump-track-plans-402237.html


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

~~ 24' x 15', that is small (two berms and 4 rollers (2 each way))

the space is limiting but it can be done. tight berms and lack of rollers will take away the fun factor for unskilled riders tho, as they build their speed only on rollers. So if you are wanting to rip (and able) it will be fine. if you have kids or friends that want to learn, it may be a dud. and if no one is on board with riding, then you are solo building. 

cross overs are very nice but with having such a small yard I wouldnt worry about building one from the start. you will be able to pound one in real fast once you get a good layout down. 

wondering if a figure 8 could extend the straights a couple extra feet. not being able to get 10' spacing will shrink the roller heights, which will then not give you as much pump(speed). on an already speed limiting design


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dl1030 said:


> ~~ 24' x 15', that is small (two berms and 4 rollers (2 each way))
> 
> the space is limiting but it can be done. tight berms and lack of rollers will take away the fun factor for unskilled riders tho, as they build their speed only on rollers. So if you are wanting to rip (and able) it will be fine. . . .


i think you're still being too optimistic. i've never seen a pump track that small being shredded and looking fun. please feel free to prove me wrong though.

the smallest i have seen has been three rollers on the long sides. at least then you have one out of the berm then one, then another one before the berm. only two rollers between 180 berms seems a little too hampster-ish.

\\\BERM/// /roll\ /roll\ /roll\ \\\BERM///

the only way i could see it working is if your berms were very tall and transitioned/steep--almost like quarter pipes. then at least you could get some floaty feeling on the ends.

when i say i would recommend a half-pipe instead, i'm serious. if you have any bmx skills at all--or even if you don't and want to learn some.... that amount of space would be ideal for a small-to-medium sized half.

a bowl corner, skatepark/pool style is one version of an ideal 180 berm:










Ramp Plans Dot Org: Mark Center's OHP Ramp.

you can pump around these corners like berms:









Concrete Disciples Skateboarding - Skatepark Directory & Listings for: Pennskate - Allentown, Pennsylvania, United States


----------



## Horup (Feb 15, 2008)

Hehe...I know it's a very small space, but i'll try it out just because I can! The ramp/pool-thing isn't going to happen, because of cost and rainy weather where i live, but definately a fun idea for others. 
CMC4130 - I'd love to prove you wrong! That would mean that i have a small well-functioning pumptrack just outside my door. I will post pic's and vid's when i'm done and give y'all feedback of the build and fun-factor. It won't be finish the next couple of weeks thought...
Thx everyone for the replies, keep'em coming!
Peter


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

> please feel free to prove me wrong though.


prove someone on the internet wrong...is it possible?

Dude has a tiny yard, I am sure he is not expecting to be railing at 15mph or even have a line for some cool transfers. He is looking for a small pump track, with that is the expectation that it is not a big pump track... If he is excited to build one, doesnt have another spot, I say go for it. watch some video, get some ideas and then decide if that is what you want.

berm->roller->berm (build the berms right and you get extra rollers without taking up extra space)
Bend Oregon Pump Track - YouTube

28' x 17' backyard (skill and pump tweaking would speed him up)
World's Smallest Pump Track - YouTube

I swear there is another video of a front yard track (10'x10'), two berms connected. smallest I have ever seen and the dude was still having fun.

there was a post in passion of another really small yard. look around, there are examples out there.

I would also steer clear of the half pipe. if you cant ride a small pump track I can pretty much guess you cant pump speed in a bowl or want to fly above the decking. Space wise I agree, but he never said he was anything better than a novice rider looking to improve his DH/XC riding.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dl1030 said:


> Bend Oregon Pump Track - YouTube
> 
> 28' x 17' backyard (skill and pump tweaking would speed him up)
> World's Smallest Pump Track - YouTube
> ...


:thumbsup:
good video illustrations. the Bend one definitely looks better with the 3 rollers.

maybe, though, like you said, a Figure 8 design could make the 28 X 17 one a little more interesting. so you wouldn't always be turning the same direction.

this could be a good style of 8.... with sort of flattened ends and tighter bends.










Lemniscate of Gerono


----------



## Horup (Feb 15, 2008)

The bend oregon pumptrack seems to be about the same size as mine. I'll try and make higher berms to carry more speed. I hope to get enough speed to make a very small jum on one of the sides, but we'll see...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Pump track M berms. - YouTube

Note how the rider at this spot sort of dives _down_ into the turn, then comes up when exiting it. I call this a high--low--high berm because of the path.

But you can also have a low--high--low berm, meaning you start low, then go high in the apex, then exit low.

That looks like this:









or like this:









More discussion over here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/bermed-corner-radius-sizing-724304.html


----------



## Horup (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess it's possible to have fun on small pumptracks: http://www.pinkbike.com/ video/16659/ (not mine)


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

Jim-Bob's Pump track: Basic Loop Backyard Track
The Backyard Blam Pump track


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are a couple pics from over the weekend in the backyard. Build one! you wont be disappointed


----------



## dk11 (Apr 30, 2010)

dl1030,looks great:thumbsup:
would you be able to post a pic up that shows the complete track?


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

photo merge isnt pretty, but you get the idea. always work that needs to be done...weeds >.<

basic 'L' shape, rides great in both directions. Will be getting another 10yards in a couple weeks for the x-over, didnt want to overwhelm myself from the start. and i didnt know what I wanted at the time either. 30yards so far, zero digging other than for drainage tile, which i have about 50' worth


----------



## dk11 (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got a patch of ground similar in size to that.........the cogs are starting to grind in my head now



dl1030 said:


> Will be getting another 10yards in a couple weeks for the x-over


If you can,will you stick up some pic's of that when you have it done?


----------

